# is it DPD?



## panicinyoureyes (Mar 21, 2008)

I am 19 now, and I have been having these feelings as far back as 11. I have always called it ?the feeling?. It comes and goes, and usually last 30 seconds to 1 minute, 2 at most. I usually don?t get it every day, but it is never consistent.

What it feels like: 
It feels overwhelming and I can?t ignore it, I feel like I am not myself?maybe like someone else is invading my body and I am just watching. 
If I look in the mirror I can recognize myself but it feels like that person is a stranger, or at least not the person who has ?invaded? my body. 
It also feels like dejavu, or sometimes the opposite, like my surroundings are foreign. 
Sometimes I feel like my soul (best way to describe it) is being pulled at or suffocated. 
The feeling is almost always the same, it is very unpleasant, but because it is so short, and often infrequent that it is not unbearable to deal with. I?ve gotten to the point where I experience it, shake it off, and move on.
*
?I know this description sounds a lot like other descriptions I?ve heard, But I wasn?t sure if it is something that comes and goes, or always with a person. Also I?ve heard some of these feelings attached to a certain type of epilepsy? so I don?t know?!*

What do you think??


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

It sounds like depersonalization or some kind of disasociation. Its not Depersonalization Disorder however. Transient disasociation can be quite common, do you suffer from anything like anxiety?


----------



## panicinyoureyes (Mar 21, 2008)

No I do not have anxiety, which is one reason why I think is isn't DPD. But this was the first thing I ever heard about with symptoms so similar to mine. I always knew there was an answer out there... Now I am beggining to think my symptoms are more like temporal lobe epilepsy... it is frusterating to have something like this as a part of my life for so long and not understand it, and not have anyone to relate to.


----------



## sakura74 (Apr 2, 2008)

When I was much younger my DPD used to manifest like this.

Now it's for much longer periods of time.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

panicinyoureyes said:


> No I do not have anxiety, which is one reason why I think is isn't DPD. But this was the first thing I ever heard about with symptoms so similar to mine. I always knew there was an answer out there... Now I am beggining to think my symptoms are more like temporal lobe epilepsy... it is frusterating to have something like this as a part of my life for so long and not understand it, and not have anyone to relate to.


Ive had it coming up 8 years now. I only found out what it was last year. I never thought of myself as anxiuos. But actually I am. The DP hides the anxiety from me. I have it permanently though. If it is concerning you about epilepsy, go and see your GP and get some tests done. At least you can rule things out then.


----------



## panicinyoureyes (Mar 21, 2008)

sakura74 said:


> When I was much younger my DPD used to manifest like this.
> 
> Now it's for much longer periods of time.


Just curious...
How is it for you now? Does it come at go, just stays longer?
Was it progressively longer? How long have you had it?


----------

